# Times Dynabeat



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

After racking his brain for days, my old man finally recalled all the details of a watch he had years ago, that I always liked (but equally couldn't remember!). Anyway, it was a Timex Dynabeat - it was the hum that I remember). So I'm looking to get one, have done some research but wonder if anyone here has any pointers? I'm wanting to know, are there any common issues I should look out for, any particular versions to avoid (I want a standard, so not interested in the world time), are they easy to get serviced/repaired?

In my search on the forum @mel seemed to be the Timex guru, but he's not been on for a couple of years - I hope he's ok...

The examples I'm looking at on eBay are all in the States too, any reason why there seems to be more out there? And any problems with obtaining from there?

Many thanks in advance!

Damn you autocorrect!! The title should of course be TIMEX! If a friendly mod would like to change it for me, it would stop my ocd self from worrying about it all night!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

I think I have one or two of those around here somewhere.

I'll take a look.

Cheers,

Rod


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

There are a lot of variations of the Timex Dynabeat Jeff, what did it look like, shape, dial etc...?

I have a 'few' different variations of the early Timex electric/electronic watches..... :whistling:


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

John_D said:


> There are a lot of variations of the Timex Dynabeat Jeff, what did it look like, shape, dial etc...?
> 
> I have a 'few' different variations of the early Timex electric/electronic watches..... :whistling:


 A few...

These are the two I'm watching on the bay. He remembers the square second hand but thought it was a two tone dial, but I prefer the solid colour dial. So either or will keep me happy.

These two are open for offers, but not sure if they're priced competitively (£70-100 ish), as prices seem to be all over the place.


----------



## John_D (Jul 21, 2018)

DJJazzyJeff said:


> A few...
> 
> These are the two I'm watching on the bay. He remembers the square second hand but thought it was a two tone dial, but I prefer the solid colour dial. So either or will keep me happy.
> 
> These two are open for offers, but not sure if they're priced competitively (£70-100 ish), as prices seem to be all over the place.


 It's a bit of a seller's market with working 'Timex electric/electronic watches, especially with ones with a moving bezel. As you say they are much more common in the USA than over here and sadly eBay's Global Shipping system puts the price right up as well!

The 'Dynabeat' designation on these early electrics just means that it runs at 28,800 beats/hour instead of the more 'normal' 21,600, they have a different balance assembly and gearing to match (the Dynabeat balance fits straight into a non Dynabeat movement and runs BUT runs 33% faster as the gear train ratios are incorrect).

Inside they look like this:- (just a 'bit agricultural' :wink: )


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to look yet Jeff but mine don't have the rotating bezel.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks both for the info and looking. Much appreciated and most helpful.

I offered on the solid dial, and was turned down but it was then sold to someone else. So offered on the other and was accepted. So £45 for the watch and £15 each for express shipping and 'global shipping system', which I guess means no customs bill on delivery, but takes the excitement away of not knowing whether you'll be lucky and not get charged!


----------

